# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  > [SOLVED] Error Message Site Blocked

## ChemistB

When I attempt to post a reply or go to "Advanced" in a thread, I get blocked with this message

Block reason: SQL injection was detected and blocked.
If I have nothing in my reply, I can go to Advanced (but still can't post).
Anyone ever see that before?

----------


## ChemistB

Followup.  It stops me when I try to enter formulas with or without html bracketting.   Weird.  It was this thread

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4253612

I don't seem to have any issues with other threads/formulas

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Chemist B,

Sometimes certain combinations of words or Letters cause the problem you have noted. Adding a space before posting at the offending place can sometimes help...   When the OP then copies what you gave him to Excel, then usually that extra space is automatically removed by Excel and all is well

Alan

http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4226385

----------


## AlKey

Occasionally it happens to me too, especially when I sue  certain functions like REPLACE or CHAR. It drives me crazy because I have to come up with another solution that doesn't include these function.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Occasionally it happens to me too, especially when I sue  certain functions like REPLACE or CHAR. It drives me crazy because I have to come up with another solution that doesn't include these function.



Does my space trick not wonk for you?
Alan Wonk__g :Wink:

----------


## ChemistB

I had saved the formulas in Word and tried them again today and they seemed fine so I can't see if spacing them out would have worked.  It is weird, as I tried about 10 times on that day and all I have are OR's, AND's and COUNT's.  Oh well.  Marking this solved.   Thanks Doc and AlKey.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Yous very welcome, thanks for the rep thingy

----------

